# Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle



## yourBasicRide (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey im one of those young punk kids that likes a little bass when I listen to my music, but the problem is I dont want to lost trunk space, and i dont want to pay a fortune. Any Sugestions would be a help.


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (yourBasicRide)*

I have seen a sub-woofer inside the spare tire where the "tool/ jack kit" is located. Some company makes them. Check out the stereo sight on this forum. 
Also check out http://www.newbeetle.org for more info.
Beetsport


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (Beetsport)*

Here's another idea I found on this page. Check out these pictures of this system in the trunk area. I wonder if there is a spare tire? 
<A HREF="http:// http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=120336</a> " TARGET="_blank"> [URL]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=120336 [/url] 










[Modified by Beetsport, 11:04 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## whatavw (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (Beetsport)*

After a while you learn not to use your trunk, but it sure is cool when your licence plate shacks!


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (yourBasicRide)*

Go to your local craft store, get some fiberglass cloth & resin, and build you a box.
Or just buy Blau's old box: http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8299 

Yea yea, could be better material, but you said there was a budget right?
noR


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (yourBasicRide)*

JL Audio makes a 10inch subwoofer enclosure (with 10-inch JL sub supplied) that fits in your spare tire well. You will have to remove your stock tools from there, remove the spare tire, install the JL "Stealth Box" (that's what it's called) then put the spare tire back in upside down on top of the JL Stealth Box, then put the tools in a tool bag that comes with this JL Audio setup. 
I hear that it hits nicely, but if you want a really nice clean tuned sound....
...There's always the Micro-Audio setup from LandspeedUSA.com which is similar to the JL setup, BUT it comes WITH an amplifier AND it's tuned SPECIFICALLY for your VW NB!!!! Very cool... I heard this setup in Roswell and it sounds SO DIFFERENT than the crap stock system! AND they were using the stock speakers! The amp has a chip in it that controls all the speakers in your car and tunes them specifically for the New Beetle environment. VERY COOL. BUT they are ALWAYS ON BACKORDER!!!! I know of a few people that have been wanting these but can never get them because they are always sold out!
I hope this helps!


----------



## Nate'n'Kizmet (Aug 3, 2001)

You could always go with what I have in mine. It's an MTX Thunderform Custom Fit box with a 10" subwoofer and a built in amp. It sounds great to me. It won't vibrate the car down the road but I have discovered that I can simulate that ghetto trunk rattle by putting a piece of paper rolled in half under the speaker.







I love mine. Check it out.
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-AHTECwT2XKI/ProdView.asp?s=26&c=10&g=77100&I=236BUG10A&o=M&a=0


----------



## shaolinmastr (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (yourBasicRide)*

3 10" sub's will fit right between the strut towers. Angled to match the back seat. It'll come out about 6-8 in. Still with plenty of room to open the false floor to the spare.







3 10's will hit harder than 2 15's.


[Modified by shaolinmastr, 2:05 AM 11-27-2001]


----------



## vento1997 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (yourBasicRide)*

Free BUMP Bro! 







+







=










[Modified by vento1997, 7:41 PM 11-27-2001]


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Subwoofer Ideas for New Beetle (vento1997)*

This is an enclosure I built for mine a while back.It's not painted in this picture,so don't ask me why it looks funny.


----------

